# Who do you think should go to UFC?



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

I know Cro cop and Fedor will be mentioned, but who else besides them do ya'll think would come to UFC and dominate their weight class?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

HW-Aleksander Emelianenko, and Mark Hunt would be fun to watch
LHW- I think Shogun and Arona would be pretty unstoppable
MW/WW- Dan Henderson would be a beast and would use the cage great, Id like to see Ninja Rua come over as well and fight at 185.
LW- Gomi...obvious reasons


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Mirko CroCop and Fedor Emelianenko of course but also Gomi and I would like to see Randleman back in the UFC.*


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

If this is concerning PRIDE FC rejects here is who I would chose:

Heavyweights: Sergei Kharitonov, Fabricio Werdum, Wagner Da Conceicao Martins, Kazuyuki Fujita, and Heath Herring.

Light Heavyweights: Cyrille Diabate, Alistair Overeem

Middleweights: Dan Henderson, Akihiro Gono, Amar Suloev, Ryo Chonan

Lightweights: Mitsuhiro Ishida, Jeff Curran, Jason Black


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Pride can send some fighters over and do some serious damage , ex: HVW division they can send over Hunt, Kharitonov, Alex or even Nog ..

205lbs: they can send over Arona or Wand to take out Chuck , and Shogun or Overeeem to fight Tito

Hendo to fight Franklin


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Yea as "Pride Rejects" I think Werdum would do pretty well. Dan Henderson would get the title imo. 

Oh and Mark Hunt would be a beast in UFC. He would have a chance to take out Silvia. 

Even though Tito is one of my alltime fav's, Shogun would def outstrike Tito. 

Wand can take out Chuck, even Nog would be nasty there. I don't know about beatin Chuck tho, that's iffy. 

Gomi is no question


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Shogun would beat everyone in the ufc, heavyweights included..Arona would be a beast in the octogon..i dont think wandy would be as good over here..Hunt would beat sylvia..


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

WandyBJPenn said:


> Yea as "Pride Rejects" I think Werdum would do pretty well. Dan Henderson would get the title imo.
> 
> Oh and Mark Hunt would be a beast in UFC. He would have a chance to take out Silvia.
> 
> ...


Are you talkin about big nog or lil nog..Cuz i think big nog would beat chuck..Lil nog vs chuck would be a good fight...lil nog's only loss was to shogun and it was a war, very close..i think both of the nogs would love using the cage


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Yea I wonder why Dana White hasn't invited them to the cage. That would be crazy. I meant Big Nog....he can beat Chuck...but you never know. 

I think Wand would do good in a cage, but the only backfire he might have is being pressed up on the cage..but he can outstrike any striker in the UFC imo.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Shogun would beat everyone in the ufc, heavyweights included..



hahah do you reallly think that bro ? :laugh: 


agreed with the Arona comment, Arona's style fits in perfect with the UFC


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

I think the hardest thing for the pride fighters would be to adapt to the rules of UFC. No stomping, and the fact that they wouldnt be allowed to take the kind of beating that a pride ref would allow. The fights would be stopped to quickly!


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

*my 2 cents..if anybody wants it.....*

I think the hardest thing for the pride fighters would be to adapt to the rules of UFC. No stomping, and the fact that they wouldnt be allowed to take the kind of beating that a pride ref would allow. The fights would be stopped to quickly!


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

*my thoughts*

Id love to see Alovski vs. Emelianenko!!!!! I dont care if Sylvia is the H-weight champ, I think he's chump, always have, always will. I think Arlovski fought like crap in their third fight. Also Hunt vs. Monsoon would be interesting


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> hahah do you reallly think that bro ? :laugh:
> 
> 
> agreed with the Arona comment, Arona's style fits in perfect with the UFC


yea i do..i think he would blow Chuck out of the ocotgon..Did you see how bad he beat Rampage and Arona..His toughest match up would be AA..But I think he would beast on sylvia..take him down and submit his goofy ass..I think when all is said and done Shogun is going to go down as the second best fighter of all time


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

No one would blow Chuck out of the water right now. I'm tired of all the Chuck hating. Shogun does have the best shot at beating Chuck IMO but take away his face stomps and he's in trouble. I think Chuck would eventually catch him like everyone else.


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Shogun I think can outstrike Chuck with the knees, which he tore Rampage apart with...not stomps. So I don't think the rule would matter...Shogun is skilled enough to try something difference, esp the clinch. And still I think Wand can take out Chuck, but the high will help Shogun out more. I still think Big Nog would submit Chuck...unless Chuck does his infamous sprawls.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> yea i do..i think he would blow Chuck out of the ocotgon..Did you see how bad he beat Rampage and Arona..His toughest match up would be AA..But I think he would beast on sylvia..take him down and submit his goofy ass..I think when all is said and done Shogun is going to go down as the second best fighter of all time


yea thats coool man. I personally think Shogun isnt on the level of Chuck/Wand/Tito yet , but who knows time will tell, in the UFC i reallly think AA, Tito, Chuck, FRANKLIN & Sylvia would alll beat him one way or another. it would be good to see though


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

I would love to see some of the talented HW's: A Emelienenko, Barnett, Herring, Hunt. I would love to see Rampage in the UFC again even though I know that is not likely to happen. I really wanted to see Wanderlei Silva in the UFC again, I was as disappointed as anyone that the Liddell/Silva fight is not going to happen. Either or both Nog's, they are great and would be immediate contenders.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> I would love to see some of the talented HW's: A Emelienenko, Barnett, Herring, Hunt. I would love to see Rampage in the UFC again even though I know that is not likely to happen. I really wanted to see Wanderlei Silva in the UFC again, I was as disappointed as anyone that the Liddell/Silva fight is not going to happen. Either or both Nog's, they are great and would be immediate contenders.


I dont think Rampage has ever fought in the UFC before


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

ME......:laugh:


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

i would like to see Rickson Gracie he could kick everybody ass in the ufc middle weight :thumbsup:


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> I dont think Rampage has ever fought in the UFC before



Your right ,my bad, it may be time for him to do that.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

juggalofighter said:


> i would like to see Rickson Gracie he could kick everybody ass in the ufc middle weight :thumbsup:


Your just like everyone from Sherdog, plain and simple. Rickson is a coward who ducked Bas and retired and his 300 of 400 wins have come from street rats.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

WandyBJPenn said:


> Shogun I think can outstrike Chuck with the knees, which he tore Rampage apart with...not stomps. So I don't think the rule would matter...Shogun is skilled enough to try something difference, esp the clinch. And still I think Wand can take out Chuck, but the high will help Shogun out more. I still think Big Nog would submit Chuck...unless Chuck does his infamous sprawls.


What would make you think that Chuck wouldn't sprawl?


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> yea i do..i think he would blow Chuck out of the ocotgon..Did you see how bad he beat Rampage and Arona..His toughest match up would be AA..But I think he would beast on sylvia..take him down and submit his goofy ass..I think when all is said and done Shogun is going to go down as the second best fighter of all time


What are you gonna say when "The Monster" destroys Shogun at Real Deal?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> What are you gonna say when "The Monster" destroys Shogun at Real Deal?


Let's not go to far. Though I think Chuck would take Shogun right now Randlemen is NOT.


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> What would make you think that Chuck wouldn't sprawl?


I think Chuck would easily sprawl like he did with Sobral. But if Big Nog gets Chuck to the ground, its very likely he can submit him. 


And Rampage I would like to see in the UFC, he would probably be contendor material. I would like to see a Chuck vs. Rampage part 2


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

Aleksander Emelianenko
Allister Overeem 
Ricardo Arona


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Kharitonov would do really good too..i think he can beat AA, and possibly Sylvia..There needs to be more HWs
anyway in UFC..


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

i would fricken love to see shogun stomp ass in the ufc........that would b cool!


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

I think Shogun would be champ!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

WandyBJPenn said:


> I think Shogun would be champ!



DITTO! that makes 2 of us. I wanna see shogun vs. franklin


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

o i no there in diff. weight classes its just if i could pick a match-up i would pick those 2 cause im a huge fan of both and think it would be a good fight


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

cabby said:


> o i no there in diff. weight classes its just if i could pick a match-up i would pick those 2 cause im a huge fan of both and think it would be a good fight


I also think this would be a good fight in which Shogun would win.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

id send crop cop opver get him to drop 8lbs fight chuck put him to sleep and eat his food.. then gain 12 pounds and KO tim sylvia


----------

